# Next Time Keep It On A Lead!



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

This made me die laughing!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Not many pictures on that video!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

what ever it was, the user removed it


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Sorry guys I'll find another copy.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's funny as heck !! I have Labs and know how they can be.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nothing like a well trained dog, luckily it never caused an accident.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes I did think that as well Rick after I finished rolling round on the floor.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Benton definitely gets around!! HA!!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

The worlds gone mad over here Rick, its in the paper's and on the radio.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

My dogs dream but holy crap ! That's hilarious ! I have a dog similar to him that I should have named dammit. He just got kicked in the face by a mare he was chasing. Went back the next day and was chasing her again ! I'll have to show this to my wife, she's gonna love it.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

And that black labs name is Fenton not Benton as it turns out. Still bloody funny. I've got it on my phone as the ring tone!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Definitely had some laughs over it, we've watched raccoon hound digging for mice in her sleep-- pretty funny to see.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/family/pets/8911722/Fentons-owner-shouting-becomes-ringtone-as-one-million-view-video.html


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> http://www.telegraph...view-video.html


 People will grasp at anything to be part of the following -- crazy!!!


----------

